# Divorce is almost final...



## Yummy2011 (Jun 1, 2011)

Well it's been a while since I last posted and things have changed dramatically. I moved out of state for a few months but came back, lived in a shelter and now with my mother. My STBXH is still very close to my mother and had been keeping up with my whereabouts. I am shocked to say the least. He has a girlfriend with whom he lives with and is still interested in sleeping with me...crazy. We actually never stopped until I left in April. Why would he care where I am or what Im doing if he has moved on? Im confused...but still ready to divorce. Why does he even care??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Not sure about your story, but was he controlling? Must not be so happy with the new girl if he's worried about you.


----------

